# Jjam Hargreaves Fishing Team For The Day!



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">The morning began greeting my crew at Shoreline with great anticipation of putting these guys on fish. My crew would be Alex age 15, his chaperon Greg and my fishing buddy Chris. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">We stopped in the passand Chrishands Alex and Grega bait rod and in no time the livewell was over flowing with menhaden and hardtails.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Once the livewell was full, we were on our way toapprox. 90 feet of water..After a well placed anchor by Chris, it didn?t take long for Alex to land one of many red snapper. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">While the crew continues to pull ARS off the bottom, I tossed out a menhadenon a free line and it gets slammed.Alex takes the pole andhas his hands full with what will be the biggest RS of the day. Snapper hits the deck and Alex is all smiles.Alexcontinues pulling snapper off the bottom when the free line goes off again andAlexlandsa nice Mangrove Snapper. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Back out goes the free line and Alex is hooked up again with the winning Mangrove at 8.1 lbs.Alex, you da man! <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Alex then mentions he would like to catch a king so Chis & Iconsidered trolling a bit when the free line goes off again. WOW!!! Alex is a fishwhisperas a nice king has Alex bowed up. The king slaps the deck and he is all smiles and noticeably exhausted..Toss out thefree lineagain and instantly the line gets hit by another king...Alexis nowbegging for a break.lol<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Meanwhile, Greg has been doubled up with a couple of bobo?s and is heat exhausted himself while Chris landsajuvenile Cobia.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">It?stime for a snack and a cooling off period as the heat isin full force. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">We all took a dip and cooled down a bit andafter,Chris took time to teach Alex a few rigging knots.<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"> <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"> <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">With a cooler full of fish,we all agreed we were done for the day sowe met up with BT and his crew for a little break at Ft McRae. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"> <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">We all enjoyed another cool dip and a sandwich from BT's party house and thenit was time to headfor theweigh-in where it was confirmed Alex's Mangrove Snapper would go uncontested. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">After the weigh-in Navysnooker (John) and Chris decided to teach Alex how to clean fish as Alex watched with full attention. Chris and John even got him to try a little fresh mangrove snapper cheek. We made our way back to Shoreline, where John met us with a surprise for Alex. He gave Alex a Bait runner 3500 on an All-Star rod and a pair of <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Calcutta</st1lace></st1:City> sunglasses. Not a bad ending to a great day. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"> <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Our crew is loaded up and ready to go! <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"> <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Alex's first snapper of the day!<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">And a nice one at that! way to go Alex...<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Alex is bowed up once again!<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Alex's first Mangrove! Nice..<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Chris with hissurprise for the day...<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>Alex bowed up with 8.1 lbs monster Mangrove</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>Nice Alex, Well done sir!</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>Greg - who's got who here? themBobo's arefun on spinning uh?</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>Alex adds another Snapper while Greg is occupied with his Bobo..Another good one Alex!</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>Alex gets his wish....King on!</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>Sweet!</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>I got King!</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>Time to cool off, someone watch for sharks please...LOL</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>Greg can't resist the fun!</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>After a cool down Chris shows Alex and Greg a few knots that'll come in handy while fishing with his new combo compliments of John (Navy Snooker)</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>Alex shows off his catch to BT's crew just before a splash at Ft McCrae.</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>Lane and Mitch aborad the playin House</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>This is by far my favorite photo of the day!</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>John (Navy Snooker) teaches Alex the technique of cleaning fish. Also, Alexwithout hesitation eats the raw mangrove cheekoffered by John as Alex's grandmother looks on...Yuck!!! LOL</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>All I can say is WOW! Nothing like fishing the Bill Hargreaves Tournament!</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>See Ya Next Year!</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o>Jimmy</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o>


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work guys ! :bowdown


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Great story, great pics, great job period! What a pretty pair of Black snappers. It is really neat when you can pull quality fish like that in the midst of a lot of boats. You are cutting quite a swath thru the Gulf of Mexico. Sure enjoy your reports.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

I HAVE TO ADMIT I WAS VERY IMPRESSED BY THE YOUNG MAN... HIS WILLINGNESS TO LEARN SPARKED MY INTEREST TO TEACH HIM ALL I COULD...AFTER LEARNING OF THE YOUNG MAN'S HARDSHIPS AND HIS DESIRE TO OVERCOME ADVERSITY, I DECIDED A NICE GIFT WAS IN ORDER... JIMMY AND CHRIS KEPT TELLING ME ABOUT HOW HOOKED THIS KID WAS ON FISHING... SO I LEFT THE WEIGH-IN AND TOLD JIMMY TO STALL THE KID FOR A BIT WHILE I GOT HIM A LITTLE SOMETHING TO REMEMBER US BY... I HAULED BUTT TO MY HOUSE AND PICKED UP ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIGS (A SHIMANO BAIT-RUNNER 3500 ON A SWEET ALL-STAR MEDIUM-HEAVY ROD) AND A PAIR OF CALCUTTA POLARIZED SHADES COURTESY OF HOT-SPOTS BAIT & TACKLE... SO THE BOYS MADE THEIR RUN BACK TO SHORELINE, AND I MUST SAY THE YOUNG FELLA WAS VERY SURPRISED TO SEE ME... I CALLED HIM OVER TO MY TRUCK AND CONGRATULATED HIM ON HIS GREAT FISHING DAY... BEFORE SHAKING HIS HAND I MENTIONED I HAD SOMETHING FOR HIM... HE GOT SLIGHTLY TEARY-EYED WHEN I HANDED HIM A VERY NICE ROD & REEL COMBO WITH A PAIR OF SWEET SHADES AND THE NEWEST COPY OF THE SALTWATER FISHING REGULATIONS... I TOLD HIM THAT NO MATTER WHAT LIFE THROWS AT YOU, YOU HAVE TO GET UP AND FACE THE NEW DAY KNOWING THAT YOU CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN YOUR OWN LIFE... I AM CONFIDENT THAT HE WILL TAKE FISHING AS AN OUTLET FROM NOW ON INSTEAD THE BAD INFLUENCES HE FACES ON A DAILY BASIS... I'M GLAD THAT TEAM "LOST-BOUND TRAIN" MADE A CONSIDERABLEDIFFERENCE IN A YOUNG MAN'S LIFE.. AND I'M PROUD TO SAY THAT WE HAVE THEMOST KIND-HEARTEDCAPTAIN AROUND THESE PARTS... I'LL ALWAYS BE PROUD TO SERVE ON YOUR CREW JIMMY!!!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

NAVY SNOOKER

i met you at the weigh in and didnt know it was you.......THANK you for what you did to make a kids future brighter.....YOU SIR have gods blessings!!!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

BLUFFMAN, I'D HAVE TO SAY I CAN'T TAKE ALL OF THE CREDIT... IT WAS A "LOST-BOUND TRAIN" TEAM EFFORT.. THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE KIND WORDS SIR. WE ALL HAVE IT IN US, SOME JUST NEED TO REACH A BIT DEEPER TO FIND IT...


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

well credit is due..............you sir made a difference in a kids life...........i hope the kids on my boat that day got the same!!

look forward to meeting you again!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *NavySnooker (6/22/2009)*I HAVE TO ADMIT I WAS VERY IMPRESSED BY THE YOUNG MAN... HIS WILLINGNESS TO LEARN SPARKED MY INTEREST TO TEACH HIM ALL I COULD...AFTER LEARNING OF THE YOUNG MAN'S HARDSHIPS AND HIS DESIRE TO OVERCOME ADVERSITY, I DECIDED A NICE GIFT WAS IN ORDER... JIMMY AND CHRIS KEPT TELLING ME ABOUT HOW HOOKED THIS KID WAS ON FISHING... SO I LEFT THE WEIGH-IN AND TOLD JIMMY TO STALL THE KID FOR A BIT WHILE I GOT HIM A LITTLE SOMETHING TO REMEMBER US BY... I HAULED BUTT TO MY HOUSE AND PICKED UP ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIGS (A SHIMANO BAIT-RUNNER 3500 ON A SWEET ALL-STAR MEDIUM-HEAVY ROD) AND A PAIR OF CALCUTTA POLARIZED SHADES COURTESY OF HOT-SPOTS BAIT & TACKLE... SO THE BOYS MADE THEIR RUN BACK TO SHORELINE, AND I MUST SAY THE YOUNG FELLA WAS VERY SURPRISED TO SEE ME... I CALLED HIM OVER TO MY TRUCK AND CONGRATULATED HIM ON HIS GREAT FISHING DAY... BEFORE SHAKING HIS HAND I MENTIONED I HAD SOMETHING FOR HIM... HE GOT SLIGHTLY TEARY-EYED WHEN I HANDED HIM A VERY NICE ROD & REEL COMBO WITH A PAIR OF SWEET SHADES AND THE NEWEST COPY OF THE SALTWATER FISHING REGULATIONS... I TOLD HIM THAT NO MATTER WHAT LIFE THROWS AT YOU, YOU HAVE TO GET UP AND FACE THE NEW DAY KNOWING THAT YOU CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN YOUR OWN LIFE... I AM CONFIDENT THAT HE WILL TAKE FISHING AS AN OUTLET FROM NOW ON INSTEAD THE BAD INFLUENCES HE FACES ON A DAILY BASIS... I'M GLAD THAT TEAM "LOST-BOUND TRAIN" MADE A CONSIDERABLEDIFFERENCE IN A YOUNG MAN'S LIFE.. AND I'M PROUD TO SAY THAT WE HAVE THEMOST KIND-HEARTEDCAPTAIN AROUND THESE PARTS... I'LL ALWAYS BE PROUD TO SERVE ON YOUR CREW JIMMY!!!


John, You definitelyiced the cake on top of a great day when youpresented yourselfupon our landing... Alex spotted you from from a distance as we were pulling up and said with excitement "that's John from the weigh in" and i said "that's John and he wants to talk to you"...with a puzzled look Alex leaps onto the pier while his mother (who jumped onboard for the ride back to Shoreline after the weigh-in) looked very puzzled. I explained to Alex's mother what your intentions were and she immediately teared up as well...It was all I could do to not show my emotions as I knew what your great giftwas goingmean to Alex andhis family. No doubt what you did is to be commended and agree with Bluffman and I thank you for it brother..

Jimmy


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

You fishermen made it happen for this young fisherman! You have made a very favorable impression and are role models for those like him.

When you hear some of these young peoples stories, you cannot help but be moved.

May God bless you.

Tom


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

ok, so i'll take a little credit... i only wish that i had more time here in pensacola so that i could be a mentor to this kid... i think that my experiences in the navy and life in general could be of much use to this kid... plus, i'd like to take him fishing and teach him what i know...Lord knows the kid wouldn't have time to get himself in trouble... again, i thank you gentlemen for the kind words and hope that my actions can be an example to others in the following hargreaves tourneys and life in general...:usaflag


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

excellent trip and post guys!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Fantastic post, you guys deserve some very good karma for doing this. :bowdown


----------



## Tightsnatch (Sep 22, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">I enjoyed every minute of this trip! I didn't catch a keeper all day. I probably was more excited about that big MANGROVE..... than Alex was. I hope to do the same thing again next year. Alex is going to be a heck of a fisherman if he keeps it up. We didn't mention this, but we had so much fun that when wewere still awake at 130 in the morning. Jimmy, John, and I decided toget up at 430 and go.(Report in offshore). Jimmy thanks for letting me be a part of this trip and thanks to John for coming to the weigh-in and for giving Alex his gift.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Incredible....Thanks for the post and the memories you guys help made for others less fortunate. You will forever be blessed!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man great posts! Navy Snooker and Jjam, you guys should come down to the oval office on Thursday.....I'll buy you both a beer and would love to talk fishing with you Snooker. As for JJam........I guess he's okay too.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

I'LL BE THERE RAY!!! JIMMY AND I ARE CHOMPING AT THE BIT FOR THURSDAY TO COME AROUND... GIT'R'DUN!!!!!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

That was AWESOME!!! :bowdown:clap :letsdrink 

It was a GREAT day... and the kids LOVED it!!! It was very nice... everyone pitching in to help teach the kids how to fish. Mark... THe Hired Hand ROCKS!! It was lots of fun fishing with him and he helped my grandson fish better!He MADE my grandson's day!!! :bowdown :letsdrink 

The 'swim' wasWONDERFUL also!! :hotsun:bowdown :clap :letsdrink


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Tightsnatch (6/23/2009)* <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">I enjoyed every minute of this trip! I didn't catch a keeper all day. I probably was more excited about that big MANGROVE..... than Alex was. I hope to do the same thing again next year. Alex is going to be a heck of a fisherman if he keeps it up. We didn't mention this, but we had so much fun that when wewere still awake at 130 in the morning. Jimmy, John, and I decided toget up at 430 and go.(Report in offshore). Jimmy thanks for letting me be a part of this trip and thanks to John for coming to the weigh-in and for giving Alex his gift.


 <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Chris, I concur enjoying every minute of the trip and I owe you a great thank you for being apart of this daysharing your knowlege and no doubt the love you have for these special kids.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Hope you can be on board my raft next year brother!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Jimmy<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

reat job guys! Someone needs to save this post for next year, it would fire people up for the tournament.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

very much agreed, skipper... nothing like the feeling of making someone's day, much less year!!! hope to see more porple follow in our footsteps next year... i know if i'm not on deployment overseas, i'll be there for sure!!!


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

To ALL the Captains who donated their time ..........THANK YOU



Once one does this Tourney with the kids , one can not help but do it again. This was my 3rd year and I will be back for a 4th , Thanks Tom [ AKA , Oldflathead ] for asking me 3 years ago if I wanted to take a Kid Fishing.



Lets see if we can make it even BIGGER next year.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Great post, good job Jimmy and crew making this happen. The best way to get a kid hooked on fishing is to put them on some good fish and you did that.:bowdown


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *welder (6/25/2009)*To ALL the Captains who donated their time ..........THANK YOU
> 
> Once one does this Tourney with the kids , one can not help but do it again. This was my 3rd year and I will be back for a 4th , Thanks Tom [ AKA , Oldflathead ] for asking me 3 years ago if I wanted to take a Kid Fishing.
> 
> Lets see if we can make it even BIGGER next year.


Lester ...thank you for getting me "hooked" on this tourney....see you next year for my 3rd year....


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, As long as I can make it.. I will do it again next year... It was fun times ont he water, with the kids...


----------

